# Any suggestion on learning .......



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

rules & all the info needed for agility ? 

My head sure spins when looking at the entry forms & not sure what the heck is what or how to fill out.

We are Novice & very Novice, when it comes to runs, rules, & what's what !

I would like to understand all this stuff, but your head spins when someone tries to explain.









~Thanks~ for any suggestions on what I can do to understand Agility info.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I guess all I wanted to know was, is it best just to know both AKC & NADAC rules b/c they are both different along with CPE I guess. Just thought maybe 1 book out there might give ya general info on agility that's close to all the rules.

I didn't see any rule info on NADAC's site (have to look again) & haven't went to AKC yet to print or sit & read all rules, etc.


Thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm one of the worst with this, reading rules! I tend to accidentally break them and learn that way! 

Here's some sites that may help:

http://www.cgspc.org/agility.htm

http://www.squidoo.com/startingdogagility

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_dog_agility


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks very much ! That is me & thought I should read up (if possible) & make it look like I do know something..........


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=723&ParentCat=225

Jen, guess you didnt try this link I provided on one of your earlier posts on this topic.... here is a little booklet from Clean Run that explains how to fill out the forms and what all the rules are and what you need to do to enter a trial. Since my instructor never splained that to me, I found it very helpful... maybe you and a classmate can split the cost but its not too $. I still look at it from time to time cause it has all the judges signals and rules about faults etc in it for several different venues and I lend it out to new folks. Or you can go to the AKC website and download the agility rule book. This one is easier reading 

I have also joined the cpe chat group and been able to get alot of help there on understanding their games, since I mainly do AKC as that is predominate where I am located. search on [email protected] . If you join CPE they send you a very useful thin booklet with expainations of each of the events and all the rules. 

But please ask away if you have a specific question! I am doing my first CPE trial this weekend, so I will be alittle more knowledgable by Sunday on that venue!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lysa&Rune, now if I remembered and always gave the correct info then they'd be no reason for the rest of you!











> Quote:Jen, guess you didnt try this link I provided on one of your earlier posts on this topic....


But I THANK HEAVEN ABOVE for all of you, cause my poor brain can't remember everything, and I rely on the rest of you to post all the info I forget.....


----------

